# retired male for adoption-Colorado



## DenWolf (Apr 22, 2011)

I am looking to place an older male.
He is a retired working/sport dog.
Very healthy, fantastic temperament, no issues.
I will place him only with an appropriate loving home, preferably someone who has had experience with and understands working dogs.
He will need to be an indoor dog, (sleeps inside at night on a nice dog bed) and gets outdoor exercise daily. Fenced yard and house. No smaller children (under age 8) He is fine with kids, but the little ones are just not respectful enough to him.. (he is not a giant stuffed toy for their plaything..)

He is current on all vaccines and wormings/heartworm and has clean teeth.
He is not neutered, and at his age, does not need this done.
I will not ship him.. so you need to be in or close to Colorado.

*ADOPTED**


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I know you said to call or email for more info, but posting just a little more info might help you find a good home...Some people won't call or email without more info posted. I can't adopt at this time but these are some questions I would ask you if I could:

How is he with other dogs/cats?
How are his hips? (have they been OFAd)
Is he crate trained?
How old is he?


----------



## DenWolf (Apr 22, 2011)

He's a titled dog.. so neutral around other animals.
I would have to evaluate the other pets.. but offhand would say safe with females/neutered males.
Not aggressive to other animals, but working dogs do have prey drive.. so again, I'd have to evaluate individually.

Hips/elbows OFA good/normal. No health issues.
Crate and house trained.. not destructive.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

For anyone interested in this boy, I will say that from what I have seen (I know a family with one of Denise's dogs) and heard, she has very nice GSD's - if I could I would step up for this guy, but my 2 would not tolerate another. Definitely something to consider if you are in State and looking for an older addition to your "pack."
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

What is the age of this dog?? Could someone still compete with him?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

ltsgsd said:


> What is the age of this dog?? Could someone still compete with him?


I can't answer your questions, but FYI (in case you are seriously considering this boy) the owner will not ship - I notice you are in TN......
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DenWolf (Apr 22, 2011)

OK.. lets see if the photo uploaded.. good , I think it did.

That's him.. 
While he certainly could still compete in the sport, (and would die trying,) I do think retirement is best for him..
An occasional mercy bite is fine, but to ask him to jump a hurdle/climb the wall is too much. He's still very happy to play fetch and do low key activities.

Not going to ship, in case there is ever an issue; I want to be close enough to drive to him.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

I wish I were closer. He is georgeous!! I was actually thinking of just tracking with him. I agree that jumping an older dog gets to be to much. I would not be able to get him but if I could....Good luck.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

And certainly someone that is just learning Schutzhund, a trained dog is some times the way to go. He would be a good start for the human to learn from. 

He is gorgeous, looks a lot like my black female. I am just curious what his pedigree is?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Is there a reason the OP won't say his AGE? 2 different posters have asked, and still no answer.


----------

